# Morris, Austin and Riley



## Fangman (Feb 24, 2008)

1965 Mini Countryman - from new and 150,000miles before trading up to an Oxford Estate.




Two real cars. 1937 Austin 7 Ruby of my Uncle's and my father's Riley 9 Monaco 1938-9 on which i had my first driving lessons.  Photo taken by me using my father's Zeiss Iconta 16 on 120 sadly thrown out with many other of his old cameras including a Zeiss 1/4 plate with film back that I first took pictures with and developed and printed aged about 7 in 1948.   Had a super day down memory lane as old prints and some negatives have come to light so scanner on overtime.


----------



## lostcase_gib (Feb 24, 2008)

very nice shots!

liking the mini...


----------



## Fangman (Feb 24, 2008)

Mini taken 1965 on Practica SLR (bought new in 1962 with removable pentaprism, 2.8 lens ? E German Tessar or Nova)  The previous pic taken about 1955 near Leith Hill,  Surrey.


----------

